# Should Patrick Ewing, Jr. Wear #33?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Patrick Ewing has already endorsed the idea. The son did it at Georgetown so I'm sure he'd want to do it in New York. Will Donnie Walsh allow Patrick Ewing Jr. to wear the "retired'' 33 in training camp.
> 
> Problem is, the former Georgetown forward is hardly a lock to make the team, though it would be good karma as the 15th man. (Just cut Jerome James already). Patrick told a couple of us during the Orlando pre-draft camp he would want his son to wear his number if he ever wound up as a Knick. My view is "why not?''
> 
> ...


http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2008/08/should_ewing_jr.html

I personally don't think he should. I know his dad wants him to and wouldn't mind, but I don't think another Knick should wear #33. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2008/08/should_ewing_jr.html
> 
> I personally don't think he should. I know his dad wants him to and wouldn't mind, but I don't think another Knick should wear #33. What are your thoughts?



i think its just fine ...he wore his father's # at georgetown , so its not like he's never done it before.

its pat sr's # the knicks gave it to him, if he wants his son to wear it , its his right....personally i think it puts undo pressure on the rook, who will have a hard enough time filling renaldo balkman's shoes.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I like it...*

Its a great way to honor his father. I don't agree with the pressure. Absolutely NOBODY expects him to do anything....except me. I think he will have no problem being more valuable than Balkman. Different skill set
but just as valuable. Longer, more vertical, quicker, and maybe a better defender.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

No, that'd be dumb and messed up. And pretty much a insult to Patrick Ewing fans.

Still didn't learn your lesson I see, more warnings and more suspensions will be handed down in the future. 
-UssKittyHawk


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

peg182 said:


> No, that'd be dumb and messed up. And pretty much a insult to Patrick Ewing fans.
> 
> But it would be pretty funny seeing him with Sr.'s number, and completely failing in the NBA.


2 for 2 on the ignorant comments.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> 2 for 2 on the ignorant comments.


[strike]2 for 2 for insulting other members and their posts.[/strike]

Stop co-signing and hijacking threads, you still haven't learned either. Your stay will also be brief if it continues.
-USSKittyHawk
[strike]Are you kidding? The post I quoted isn't hijacking? Come on Kitty, I'd hope they modded you for a reason. Guess not.[/strike]

Enjoy your vacation, next time you will know better not to re-edit a mod. 
-USSKittyHawk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd rather he didn't. Not that I really care, but it just doesn't happen so yea..

Although if his dad would like him to, I don't see a problem.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> 2 for 2 on the ignorant comments.


No worries Grinch, I have an itchy trigger finger and I'm ready to use it.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont really want him to wear his number, but whatever. If he was going to be a superstar....maybe, but since he is a charity case he shouldnt wear his dads number.lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Fans can reuse their parents jerseys for the games.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And in 10 years you can pull off a Pat Ewing Jr. jersey as a Sr. one.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't know why Ewing Jr would want to have that kind of pressure that will come with the number. It's like a homeless man riding around in a Benz. It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Da Grinch said:


> 2 for 2 on the ignorant comments.


Can you give mods infractions for disrupting forum discussion? This doesn't relate to the thread at all.

I was just saying that Patrick Ewing, Jr. is gonna suck in the NBA. He's got no position, and he's not all that great. No size. Not that much when it comes to skills. I can't see him doing anything.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If he wants to wear it, by all means. I don't think PEjr should wear it though. He needs to create his own identity.


----------



## Kid_intheHallz (Sep 2, 2008)

No way. He should honor the Knicks' legacy, and his father's legacy, and let that jersey stay retired.

Besides, what if he were to come into the NBA, and do terribly (which I think he has a high chance of doing)? What if he got cut? That'd be pretty bad.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

It would be a slap in the face cuz Patrick Ewing Sr. is 20x the player Jr. can even hope to be.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Peg......you know squat*

Ewing is 6'8 with a 7' wingspan. Nice size for a SF. Very athletic and had the best vertical at the draft camps....over anyone. Able to guard multiple positions very well and is a decent off the ball blocker. Not a very good shooter but better than Balkman. Unselfish passer. What exactly says he has no position? Right now he lacks better shooting and ball handling to be a starter. Both can, and will, be improved with time. 
Stick to field hockey.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

alpha, yes or no question. Do you think Ewing Jr. will ever be a SOLID role player? Just a yes or a no. I don't want, and will not read, anything more.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I vote no.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> Stop co-signing and hijacking threads, you still haven't learned either. *Your stay will also be brief if it continues.*
> -USSKittyHawk


Damn Kitty, when did you start using my line in your warnings?

You know you owe me royalties for that.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Yes, he will be at least a solid role player..*

and I don't give a crap whether you read any more or not. I was simply stating his potential. As far as the other poster stating it would be a slap in the face......to whom would it be a slap? His father actually wants him to wear it so why should how YOU feel have any impact at all?


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Yes, he will be at least a solid role player..*



alphaorange said:


> and I don't give a crap whether you read any more or not. I was simply stating his potential. As far as the other poster stating it would be a slap in the face......to whom would it be a slap? His father actually wants him to wear it so why should how YOU feel have any impact at all?


I'm still waiting for an answer. Will he be a solid role player?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Try reading*

You might like it. Here's a hint......title bar of my response.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If Patrick Ewing Sr is fine with it, then they should let Ewing Jr wear the number. Although if I was Ewing Jr and playing for the same team as my dad, thats the last number I would want to wear.


----------

